# Patina Paint jobs



## Nick-theCut

Who out there has played around with recreating an old patina look with fresh paint?  Want this bike to keep that worn in look,  Got experience or ideas?


----------



## fordsnake

There have been a few threads on this forum that have this. Type in "Patina" in the advance search.


----------



## Nick-theCut

thanks friend will do


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nick-theCut do you ride with the Cyclone Coasters?


----------



## Talewinds

I recently had success using wood stain. I was looking to try to add some patina to a repainted black and white fender, it was not a restoration, more like a rat rod so on a whim I lightly wet sanded with 800 and wiped a very thin coat of walnut wood stain over the fender. It goes on very thin so you can't really mess it up. You can even add more coats later to adjust the degree of patina. As a bonus, you can spray clear coat over it with no problem.


----------



## JLarkin

If someone has "yellowed" a whitewall please pass that on as well.  I need to do this.  I like the stain idea.  

I blended some Rustoleum into a rusty paintjob using a similar base color.  I followed by mixing some dark red and black together into a rusty color.  I scotchbrited the base color to dull it.  Then I dabbed on the mixed concoction randomly with a model car brush.


----------



## ohdeebee

Started with this





This was underneath




Ended up with this


----------



## Nick-theCut

No i don't ride with them, you?  I live in costa mesa so cal, so maybe i'll check that out sounds real cool.  Prob some great contacts aswell


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Yup I'm in Costa Mesa as well...There is a paint store in Long Beach who will color match 1 rattle can for under 30 bucks. I always start with getting the color as close as possible and go from there making sure to use the right color primer. Lot's of ways to distress paint and add patina. 

ohdeebee looks awesome dude!


----------



## slick

The Cyclone Coaster guys are a really great bunch to ride with and their bikes have the real patina. As far as yellowing tires I usually just get my hands dirty and rub them all over the tires. Or better yet leave them out for a month and the weather and neighborhood stray cats tend to weather them for me. I patina'd a tank for my wifes Schwinn that we added since it didn't have one when we got the bike. The whole bike was repainted a few times but I color matched the paint at my work and just did a little blending, scratching, and swiping with a rag while the paint was still wet to give it a brished on look loke the rest of the bike. Here's a photo of it.


----------



## bricycle

Are they vintage whitewalls, or repos? I have a couple of good yellowed repos I might trade you... bri.


----------



## slick

On my girls Schwinn Starlet? Unfortunately those are the Grand Tycoon repops I bought for it about 8 years ago. She loves that bike to death. My buddy works for the garbage company and someone was throwing it out! S-2's and all! I recovered the seat, added the tank,pedals,headlight,grips with tassles for her,and the little transistor radio and that's it! Someone bolted on a monark rear bumper at some point.? If her bike ever wound up missing or sold, she'd kill me!


----------



## GenuineRides

I like that transistor radio holder, can we get a closeup?  I've been trying to find something that works, but having little luck.  I may resort to making a few somehow, unless anyone else has any ideas.  I'd like to keep them rather period looking so trying to avoid plastic.

GenuineRides


----------



## slick

Ok i'll get you a close up tomorrow night. My wife found it about 5 years ago on ebay. It honestly looks like a 60's era part but she had to have it so you know how that goes..... It can probably be made from some old shopping cart material?


----------



## bricycle

JLarkin said:


> If someone has "yellowed" a whitewall please pass that on as well.  I need to do this.  I like the stain idea.
> 
> I blended some Rustoleum into a rusty paintjob using a similar base color.  I followed by mixing some dark red and black together into a rusty color.  I scotchbrited the base color to dull it.  Then I dabbed on the mixed concoction randomly with a model car brush.




Are they vintage whitewalls, or repos? I have a couple of good yellowed repos I might trade you... bri.


----------



## JLarkin

I have one Fisk Deluxe.  I think it is a 50s-era balloon tire.  It is in really good shape.

I have some others in blackwall:  one Carlisle Lightning Dart, one Allstate Safety Tread and one Davis Deluxe, all 26 x 2.125.


----------

